# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  fattura hotel in intrastat

## URBIS ET ORBIS

Qualcuno può confermarmi che alla luce delle recenti modifiche dei modelli Intrastat (con l' obbligo di  inseriite anche le prestazioni di servizi )devo indicare le fatture/ricevute degli alberghi per i soggiorni all' estero?
Grazie in anticipo a chi vorrà rispondermi!!! :Smile:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Qualcuno può confermarmi che alla luce delle recenti modifiche dei modelli Intrastat (con l' obbligo di  inseriite anche le prestazioni di servizi )devo indicare le fatture/ricevute degli alberghi per i soggiorni all' estero?
> Grazie in anticipo a chi vorrà rispondermi!!!

  Ai sensi dell'art. 7 - quater, co 1 lett. a) del DPR 633/72, le prestazioni di fornitura di alloggio si considerano effettuate in Italia, se l'immobile è ivi situato. 
Quindi le prestazioni alberghiere rese fuori dal territorio italiano, sono irrilevanti ai fini IVA (vanno in sostanza con IVA estera) perchè difettano del requisito della territorialità. 
Non essendo operazioni ex art. 7 - ter, sono irrilevanti anche ai fini della compilazione degli elenchi Intrastat. 
Saluti

----------


## URBIS ET ORBIS

Intanto grazie Enrico per il chiarimento ! A questo punto mi chiedo se le fatture per le prestazioni alberghieri all' estero  vadano contabilmente trattate come fatture intracomunitarie e dunque integrate con l'Iva e registrate sia negli acquisti che nelle  vendite (reverse charge).
Grazie mille .............

----------


## Enrico Larocca

No, credo di averlo detto chiaramente: non sono territoriali quindi escluse da IVA. 
Saluti

----------


## sera78

Le prestazioni alberghiere e di ristorazione all'estero sono fuori campo Iva
I costi per alberghi e ristoranti, sopportati fuori del territorio italiano, scontano l’imposta locale, dato che essa è dovuta nel paese dove è fornito l’alloggio o dove il servizio di ristorazione viene reso; di conseguenza, le società, le imprese ed i professionisti italiani non sono tenuti all’emissione di autofatture o all’integrazione del documento estero, in quanto tali operazioni vengono qualificate come fuori campo Iva ai sensi dell’articolo 7 quater del Decreto Iva. Queste prestazioni, inoltre, non devono essere incluse nei modelli Intra 2 degli acquisti. 
Fonte: Il Sole 24 Ore

----------


## pettirosso

un altro quesito al riguardo lo pongo io: visto che non sono movimenti iva vanno trattati come movimenti contabili con deducibilità limitata al 75%? 
e poi visto che ho pagato un iva estera posso chiederla a rimborso?

----------

